# 'Export' and 'Export with Previous' both greyed out in File menu.



## rafikiphoto (Jan 8, 2013)

From one session to the next I have lost the above options. I used Jeffrey's export to Facebook plugin after which I closed LR 4.3 down. On restarting LR the options were unavailable. Plugin Manager is available and all plugins show green. Whatever could have caused the sudden change?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 8, 2013)

Do the photos you're trying to export have a question mark next to them in the Grid?  Can you work them in Develop?  I'm guessing that the files are offline or otherwise unavailable.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. That's it. Somehow the USB cable to the external HDD had become dislodged.


----------

